# Ya no es como antes... Ahora manda el Cartón.



## Tacatomon (Ago 5, 2009)

Viendo este video me dí cuenta de algo que desgraciadamente ya está muy entre nosotros: Los Bafles de Carton.   

YouTube - Cool Stuff Being Made: Loudspeakers

La verdad, decepcionante.
Donde quedaron los clavos, la sierra, los tornillos, la cola de carpintero... Definitivamente ya no es como antes. Ninguno de los recintos acusticos que se ven en el video tiene originalidad. Donde quedo la Madera solida?. El triplay? Madera de pino?. 
Todo por reducir costos... Donde quedo la verdadera esencia de los recintos acusticos. Estamos comprando la pura marca, y nos regalan Carton Comprimido!.

Los argumentos a favor de los bafles de carton    

Menor peso, Mayor movilidad y cosas relacionadas con la economización de espacio y costos. Pero, ¿Realmente lo amerita?.
Que les costaría elaborar un producto 100% de madera sólida, un producto final que realmente valga la pena. Dada los materiales necesarios en la construccion de susodicho recinto acustico se justificadría el precio ya es que un producto Confiable y 100% Durable.

El famoso MDF  no es mas que carton comprimido, es practicamente basura comparado en terminos de durabilidad.
Su mayor ventaja es su economico costo y su facil obtención.
La  madera provee una mayor durabilidad, solidez y la seguridad que es un material que siempre va a estar en el luagar donde debe, no se va a deformar ni inflar con el simple hecho de que un borrachal le derramó el vaso de Cheve encima.
¿Han notado como los cajones con MDF se abomban de la base?, ¿Las esquinas se van achatando?. Se justifica lo que pagué por ese "recinto acustico"?. La verdad, yo no les justificaría nada, al menos quizas las bocinas... Pero estas aún deben de estar en un bafle que lo valga. (Pobres, como no se quejan.)

En terminos de calidad sonora, ambos materiales (MDF Vs, Madera) Tienen casi las mismas respuestas acusticas. No hay diferencia notable.
Tambien entra el tema del DIY. Por mi parte, veo un cajón interasante, voy le tomo medidas, compro la madera y en todos los casos, con lo que hubiese pagado por comprar el bafle ya hecho, me hubiese armado por lo menos un cajón de las mismas medidas, con casi las mismas caracteristas y *quizás* con mejores parlantes. Como dice mi abuelo: Si le haces maña, hasta te puedes sacar el par de bafles con el mismo costo del bafle ya hecho, pero ese depende de que tanta "maña" tiene uno con la madera.
Aún sacrificando las bocinas por armar un par de cajones acusticos, se sigue justificando por la relacion costo/calidad obtenida. No hay pierde.... Bueno, por ahí dicen que echando a perder se aprende.
Si disponemos de mas capital despues podemos adquirir los parlantes y tener un buen par de bafles con la seguridad de que al mes de uso continuo rudo siga sonando como el primer dia y no como una lata de cerveza con piedritas adentro.

Os pongo un pequeño ejemplo csacado a puro "ojo" realmente habria que consultarlo mañana con gente de experiencia para confirmar el dato con medidas de tablas reales.

Cerwin Vega AB36, Costo : 899 Us$ (Doláres).
Minimo aquí donde yo vivo, con el precio local de la madera de Triplay (Contraparchado), Alcanza y sobra (Advierto, es de madrugada y estoy haciendo estimaciones que luego serán corregidas consultado profesionales) para 4 Cajas del mismo diseño y tamaño al original Cerwin Vega AB36. Parecidas a las que yo tengo en casa, DIY. (Pueden ver fotos en  aquí Imagenes arregladas Ezavalla  ). Estimo que tambien alcanzaría para forrarlos de el material que se les les pueda ocurrir. Aclaro: Es una estimacion sin contar los parlantes para este caso.

Aún así, con el mismo costo del original, minimo se pueden hacer el par con buenos parlantesy hasta hasta con el forrado que uno desee. Eso si, habra que partirse el lomo haciendolas, si no, preguntenle a un tal Tacatomon y a DjPusse  .

Son datos estimativos, es de madrugada, Vere la forma de sacar datos mas reales, contando costos y medidas.

Se aceptan todo tipo de comentarios, buenos o malos   . Amén de una buena charla de pros y contras.

Saludos!.

Tac.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

Taca, eso ya lo hacía yo:


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 5, 2009)

Hacer que? Ahora si no no te entendí.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

Cuando empezé y no tenía herramientas para hcaer cajas de madera, usaba el cartón (mira el adjunto)


----------



## Guest (Ago 5, 2009)

Lo mejor que pueden hacer es tener un padre o familiar que trabaje en una fabrica de madera y os la traiga ya cortada y de la que querais. jajaja,asi no hay problemas por el tipo de madera y su precio.

Pero prefiero contrachapado a que mdf de ese.el contrachapado bien hecho y pintado,si no le da humedad ( que si coje humedad puede incharse hasta el doble )  es la mejor madera que hay.

Asi tengo yo hechos mis bafles y subwoofer,con contrachapado uno de 1.6 cm y otro de 1.9.

saludos

PD: los fabricantes de cajas acusticas son unos chorizos.Buscan la ganancia de cualquier modo.Asi que fabriquense sus cajas con su madera preferida y compren un bafle que les guste y se ajuste a lo que quereis.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ago 5, 2009)

Muchas marcas manejan modelos economicos con MDF y sus modelos buenos con contrachapado. No es tan sorprendente "no hay producto que no se pueda hacer mas corriente para que cueste menos y no falta idiota que lo compre" de igual forma marcas buenas siguen fabricando en contrachapado baltico de 18mm y lo seguiran haciendo hasta que aparesca algo mejor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2009)

Pregunto:
Que tiene de bueno el contrachapado sobre el MDF? Por que lo están criticando pero no ponen la diferencia.

Saludos!


----------



## NEO101 (Ago 5, 2009)

A mí me parece bueno el MDF. Eso sí: las cajas que se queden quietas en su lugar, y no las pongo en ningún lugar donde haya algún idiota que la pueda mojar o llevar por delante (por eso tampoco pongo protección o rejilla en el frente del parlante).

Ahora, si necesitás que se banque golpes y humedad, obviamente no es buena idea....

Creo que la cuestión pasa por el lado de si las vamos a cuidar físicamente hablando, o van a estar expuestas a agresiones...

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2009)

Eso puede ser...pero he hecho unas cuantas cajas y si las pintás al aceite o con barniz marino (con una mano de imprimación antes, por que si no se come toda la pintura) te garantizo que aguantan al agua sin problemas. Un amigo hizo una pequeña puerta en MDF para el negocio de la esposa y la impermeabilizó con cola plástica...y hace como tres año que le cae agua cuando lavan las paredes y el piso y ahí está...como el primer día.

Ahora con los golpes es diferente a la madera, pero lo bueno es que no se astilla, así que nadie se puede "clavar" un pedazo de MDF.

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 5, 2009)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> los fabricantes de cajas acusticas son unos chorizos.Buscan la ganancia de cualquier modo.



*SI y NO *

Yo me hago un diseño y lo mando a hacer con los que hacen cajas acústicas, ellos siempre tienen "bafles" en la tienda, esos que ya están hechos "mas genéricos aún" esperando que alguien llegue y los compre, le colocan el espesor y la madera que a ellos se les hace mas económico. 

Por otro lado, yo llevo mi diseño y las medidas, le digo que madera van a usar (MDF, contrachapado), que espesor (15mm, 18mm) y que material o que tipo de tela cubre la caja. 

Siempre hago eso, sé trabajar un poco la madera porque cuando estudiaba yo veía una materia practica que se llamaba "madera" y allí me enseñaron "maña" ¿por que las mando a hacer? porque tengo dinero para hacerlo y me gusta como trabajan esos "fabricantes" y ademas cobran lo que tienen que cobrar.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ago 5, 2009)

> Que tiene de bueno el contrachapado sobre el MDF? Por que lo están criticando pero no ponen la diferencia.


En cajones de uso profesional, el problema radica en los golpes de las giras, si tiene MDF con algun tipo de cubierta plastica siempre se les cae(por los mismo golpes) y si es de algun tipo de fieltro o forro cuando se moje va a haber problemas y es comun que se mojen. Por experiencia propia puedo decir que una hoja de MDF es mas pesada que una de birch.
Otra cosa es que marcas como JBL sus cajones tienen un solapado que no creo que sea util o factible en el MDF.





Marcas como behringer le ponen una especie de fenolica a sus cajas y funciona un rato mientras no se golpeen... y las cubiertas de arriba y abajo son de plastico.

El MDF y aglomerado no soportan maltrato y humedad como el contrachapado baltico eso no es un secreto.

En cuestion acustica realmente no hay notables ventajas o desventajas realmente importantes.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2009)

las grandes placas de MADERA , las buenas vigas de MADERA han desaparecido por que son carisimas.
por que ? simplemente por que la madera viene de lso arboles y estos han sido talados .
lso grandes bosques de grandes arboles han sido talados y ya no estan.
ahora la cosa es plantar y mandar a las fabricas de pulpa.
por que pulpa ?
porque hoy dia se haen las cuentas de costo beneficio , igual que con las vacas y las gallinas y toda forma de vida de consumo.
la cuenta es sencilla:
el primer año crece la vaca o la gallina o el arbol a razon de 1Kg por cada 3 $ de mantenimiento .
el segundo año crece a razon de 1kg por cada 4$ 
el tercer año crece menos, a razon de 0,5Kg por cada 4$ 
etc.

se hace un analisis de costo beneficio, se ve en las curvas cual es el mejor momento para matar, cortar o sea sacarle provecho al elemento de consumo   
y eso se hace.

si es mas rendidor cortar el arbol cuando solo tiene 30cm de diametro y plantar otro en seguida eso se hara.
pero claro, de ese tronco no saldran tirantes d emadera muy gruesos , asi que se desarrollo toda al variedad de maderas realizadas en base a pulpa.

lo demas , es lo que es, si se la usa para estantes se ve la mejor forma, si se la usa para bafles se vera tambien la mejor forma.

si lo cortas /matas/ eliminas / destruis /rapiñas   ........ya no lo tenes mas.

es asi de simple.

somos ya miles de millones y cada uno quiere tener "su parte" .......


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

Comprendo, pero no es lo mismo usar el cartón de una caja de galletas, que un cartón reforzado, hecho de muchas capas intercaladas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 5, 2009)

ivan_mzr dijo:
			
		

> > Que tiene de bueno el contrachapado sobre el MDF? Por que lo están criticando pero no ponen la diferencia.
> 
> 
> En cajones de uso profesional, el problema radica en los golpes de las giras, si tiene MDF con algun tipo de cubierta plastica siempre se les cae(por los mismo golpes) y si es de algun tipo de fieltro o forro cuando se moje va a haber problemas y es comun que se mojen. Por experiencia propia puedo decir que una hoja de MDF es mas pesada que una de birch.
> ...



OK. Muchas gracias por la información!

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 6, 2009)

ALgo mas que agragegar.

Se han visto los pros y contras, muy superfluo pero algo es algo. EL MDF en uso rudo no da el ancho, es un hecho. Dense cuenta que casí la mayoría de los parlantes "profesionales" tienen algo del famoso MDF en su estructura. Eso realmente no es bueno.

Otra más, Los cajones MDF que conozco no usan clavos ni tornillos para sujetar las paredes, Usan GRAPAS, ahhh y claro un poco de pegamento. Que hay que justificar ahí. El problema es con los fabricantes. Aunque pensandolo bien, estoy tirando piedras al mar.

Solamente es mi punto de vista.

Ezavalla Dijo:

"""Ahora con los golpes es diferente a la madera, pero lo bueno es que no se astilla, así que nadie se puede "clavar" un pedazo de MDF."""

Jeje, esa es buena.

Saludos.


----------



## German Volpe (Ago 28, 2009)

bue para mi no estan tan mal. no es tan asi para decir que es carton. porq esas si no me equivoco las hacen con varias capas comprimidas y resistentes y despues las recubren con resina.. no se, es mi opinion.


----------



## electrico (Oct 15, 2009)

al parecer el MDF  es diferente en cada lugar en mi pais yo hago mis cajas con MDF pero no le veo por ningun lado el carton mas bien yo veo aglomerado de particulas pero no es trupan ni mapresa el MDF que compro pesa mas que la mapresa o cualquier otro tipo de aglomerado estan seguros que a lo que se refieren es MDF?.


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 15, 2009)

Para mi es mejor utilizar el MDF, aunque no soporten el trato que soporta la madera yo prefiero usar MDF, ¿Por que?
Pues por que se usan materiales reciclados. Nosotros los electronicos generamos muchisima basura electronica, lo menos que podriamos hacer es contribuhir utilizando materiales reciclados.
Con una capa de barnis aislante queda impermeabilzado, lo de los golpes... jejej pues con cuidado que es fruto de tu sudor


----------



## panama1974 (Oct 15, 2009)

depende que clase de MDF porque en mi pais el MDF es muy bueno , es duro y no se quiebra y la lamina de 4x8 cueta 20.00 dolares , el plywood le entra el comejen , hacer cajas acusticas de madera solida sale muy caro , mas economico el MDF señores.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 16, 2009)

En mi opinion  estoy de acuerdo en el tema de la ecologia, vivo en un lugar donde hay una madera llamada mesquite, que es mucho mas dura que el encino americano, ya considerada madera fina, y en estos ultimos años han dejado casi taladas muchas hectareas, y muchas de las veces para hacer cosas que no tienen una apariencia agradable en comparacion con algunas sinteticas, ahora si el problema es la resistencia hay materiales muy resitentes de bajo peso como usar laminas de aluminio para envolver la caja de mdf(Medium density fiber), existe de mayor costo obviamente el HDF(High Densuty fiber), o el UHDF(UltraHigh Density fiber), la superficie solida que es una especie de acrilico(checar precio) que es casi indestructible y altamente reparable en caso de un incidente mayor, en fin existen muchisimas alternativas sinteticas de mejor calidad que la madera natural. y quizas obtener mejores rendimientos acusticos, otra alternativa es como se menciono antes dar un proceso similar al de los automoviles permeabilizandolo casi por completo, siendo muy dificil en bases de madera por el enorme tamaño del poro en comparacion con el MDF...
En fin mas bien todo depende no del material sino del bolsillo de cada uno no?


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 23, 2010)

Nadie considero la opción de meter un woofer dentro de un ataud?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Abr 23, 2010)

Quedaria una buena linea de transmision con un aspecto macabro y tenebroso 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2010)

damian2009 dijo:


> Nadie considero la opción de meter un woofer dentro de un ataud?



¿ Ocupado o vacío ?


----------



## mnicolau (Abr 23, 2010)

Comentale la idea a Ozzy o Manson, seguro incorporan la idea para sus recitales!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2010)

Este primero tiene auriculares, conexión USB y un monitor LCD


----------



## lubeck (Abr 23, 2010)

jeje... esos ataudes si que solo son para obsesionados....    yo por si acaso y me entierran aun vivo, si quisiera mi pc con pantalla tactil y conexion a internet para no aburrirme mientras muero.....
me quedo con el primero....


----------



## damian2009 (Abr 23, 2010)

EL 1ro, el 2do y el 5to se van al c***jo... jajaajajja... 
Son de madera maciza y deben de tener una buena acustica... jajajja


----------



## Tavo (Abr 23, 2010)

Veo que hace rato que se fue el tema y me intersó aportar algo:
Materiales  Para Cajas Acústicas - PCP Audio.

Les digo que esa página es digna de leer porque en audio es indiscutible, hay gente muy sabia ahí. Alta Página.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Y mi opinión es que estoy seguro que casi nadie se banca comprar madera de arbol para hacer sus cajas acústicas, vamos sean sinceros. A nadie el da el bolsillo para darse "un gustito" de hacer "las cajitas" con madera buena.
Yo utilizo MDF, que NO es lo mismo que el aglomerado. El aglomerado es una mezcla de aserrín y cola (digamos) y el MDF son fibras de madera pegadas con una cola especial.
Desde ya te digo Tacatomon, estás equivocado en tu concepto de MDF . No es cartón ni ahí. Ni se parece.
Yo utilizo MDF del mas grueso que viene, 18mm y enchapado si es posible y de la mejor calidad. He visto miles de veces las típicas cajas "Aiwa" con AGLOMERADO (no  MDF) de 10mm de pared, o quizá menos. Son un desastre. Y si no estoy equivocado, hasta los nuevos equipos Sony hoy en día, sus cajas están hechas de aglomerado de 12 o 15mm . Me refiero a diseños actuales y caros, como el conocido Sony Genezi y todas sus variantes y sub-modelos, de menor o mayor potencia.

Recomiendo que lean la página que indiqué al principio, detenidamente y con atención :estudiando:

Saludos.
Tavo10

Acá va otro enlace de Wikipedia, que nos dice sobre la fabricación y características del MDF.
Tablero de Fibra de Densidad Media - _Medium Density Fibreboard_
Está interesante.
Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Abr 23, 2010)

> Yo utilizo MDF del mas grueso que viene, 18mm y enchapado si es posible y de la mejor calidad.



 Tambien se distribuye en 30mm y no recuerdo bien.... pero casi seguro que tambien en 25mm  y tambien existe el HDF que es mas rigido y duradero... (el de los pisos laminados)... 

existe otro material que no mencionan el la pagina que posteaste... no recuerdo el nombre... pero es una combinacion de aglomerado con las caras de HDF... no me crean mucho pero creo se conoce como macoplay... que realmente es muy duro y pesado...


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 23, 2010)

madera solida no, es cara y drastica, aglomerado discrepo, se desmorona, terciada seria lo ideal pero tiene sus desventajas en cuanto a costo, el mdf es facil de manejar varato y con la suficiente maña se logra un acabado exelente y una durabilidad favorable, llevo rato trabajando este material y aunque tampoco me gusta es el mas viable


----------



## gls2000 (Dic 20, 2010)

Lo que dicen acá no es verdad. La madera natural no es buena para hacer parlantes porque tiene nudos y no es homogenea en su composición puede tener partes huecas.
Tanto el MDF como el Multilaminado fenólico son los dos materiales usados por excelencia en parlantes, tanto por calidad como por precio. El MDF NO ES cartón ... es MDF (polvo de madera prensada y pegada con adhesívos de ultima generación, con curado y prensado al horno)
Esta madera es estupenda porque no presenta resonancias y usada en espesores de 18mm y aún mas es extremadamente muda, no emite ningun tipo de vibración o resonancia.

Se pueden ver infinidad de estudios en varios libros sobre lo que digo y el que lo usan las marcas mas reconocidas en todo el mundo ... y no hablo de marcas baratas ... las mejores usan o han usado MDF (THiel, Vandersteen, Dynaudio, Focal  etc etc etc etc etc)

Otra cita : el libro High Performance Loudspeakers, de Martin Colloms, hace un estudio muy detallado sobre diferentes materiales para construcción incluyendo los convencionales y otros muy exóticos (como el concreto, utilizado en instalaciones en estudios de grabación).


----------

